
18F Guides - LVB
https://guides.18f.gov/
======
joncrane
I have worked with many people who now work at 18F. Most, if not all, are of a
very high caliber.

I looked at the "join" section, and at compensation.

You cannot earn more than $164,200 per year working for 18F, apparently.

It's truly a a labor of love, because I know without a doubt that each of
those people could be earning far more in the private sector.

